# Rousseau 2500 Mobile Max Stand



## Bill from Indy (Aug 2, 2012)

I need to keep my power tools in the garage and cart them around when needed to the house and outbuilding. I was going to buy a Rousseau 2500 Mobile Max stand for a table saw, but no one has them and Rousseau won't reply to my emails asking about the product.

Interested in alternatives for table saw, miter saw, or other wheeled stands. I prefer large inflatable wheels and adjustable height. Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Per mikestools.com...
2500 Rousseau Mobile Max-Discontinued by Rousseau
SKU: 2500

Sorry, Bill

PS The latest copyright I could find on any of their(Rousseau's) web pages is 2007... makes me leary.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Aug 2, 2012)

Damn. Thanks for the info. ANy ideas on alternative carts? Need something sturdy, with large wheels to go up steps and across ground, that will take variety of brands.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill from Indy said:


> Damn. Thanks for the info. ANy ideas on alternative carts? Need something sturdy, with large wheels to go up steps and across ground, that will take variety of brands.


Did you mention what brand and model of saw you have? 

I use a Rigid "Work N Haul It". Very sturdy and rubust. I've used it on jobsites for years. I use a piece of 3/4" on the bottom of my saw and bolt it to the stand (I use in other applications.)

Very happy with that stand.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Aug 2, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Did you mention what brand and model of saw you have?
> 
> I use a Rigid "Work N Haul It". Very sturdy and rubust. I've used it on jobsites for years. I use a piece of 3/4" on the bottom of my saw and bolt it to the stand (I use in other applications.)
> 
> Very happy with that stand.


That would work! Do you know where I can buy one? Online says only comes with table saw and I'd prefer a different saw.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill from Indy said:


> That would work! Do you know where I can buy one? Online says only comes with table saw and I'd prefer a different saw.


Rigid has it as accessory item # "AC9930"

Info at this page on their site:
Pressing Technology - RIDGID Professional Tools

It's on the right side, directly under the universal stand. It's a very long page...

I got mine (used) for a steal, from a friend that owns a tool service center.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bill, similar carts are available from other manufacturers too.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Mike said:


> Bill, similar carts are available from other manufacturers too.


There's the Bosch TS200 Gravity Lift Stand... The DeWalt DW7440RS Table Saw Rolling Stand... The Makita 194093-8 Adjustable Portable Table Saw Stand and their 193920-6 Heavy-Duty Stand... All have wheels and roll.

A lot of choices out there. I think Jet also has a rolling stand, then there's the knock-offs.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys. Can't tell you how helpful this is. Any thoughts on mounting a Makita 2705 to the Dewalt DW7440RS? One problem I notice with the Makita and Bosch stands are the wheels. They're small, practically casters. I have carry-on luggage with bigger wheels! They won't hack sand, dirt, stairs or rough terrain -- you'd be dragging the saw with the added weight of the stand across that type of terrain. At least the dewalt and the ridgid seem to have larger wheels.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Bill from Indy said:


> Thanks guys. Can't tell you how helpful this is. Any thoughts on mounting a Makita 2705 to the Dewalt DW7440RS?


What I did was cut out a pice of 3/4" ply Bigger than the saw case and the same size or slightly smaller than the saw stand table. If the saw is lager than the saw stand table, adjust for it. Place the ply on the stand. Mark the sawdust cutout from the stand. Center the saw over that sawdust cutout. Mark the case foot print and the mounting holes from the saw. Mark the mounting holes for the stand.

Look at the difference of the saw foot print and the stand sawdust cutout. My stand's cutout was bigger. I cut out my sawdust cutout 1" smaller than the inside of my case. That way I could snap on a dust bag from underneath. Cut it out. Better to cut it too small and adjust from there, than too large. Minimum hole should at least be 12"x12". You'll find when you fold up any of those stands and tip it up, that most of the sawdust goes to the then bottom side. Most Tables Saws are not completely flat all the way around, so it's easy to get it out... for storage. I just keep an old paint brush in my kit for that.

Drill holes for the stand and for the saw. On one side use a forsner bit the size of carriage bolt you will use for the saw mounting bolts. Put in the bolts and tap them down to lock them. Way back when, my original plan was to use Wingnuts... Hit the case- so had to use washers and regular nuts.

I used carriage bolts, washers and wingnuts for the stand mounting bolts. That way I can break it down without tools. That saw is my jobsite saw, so it also goes in a different table to give it other capabilities. 

One note, if your fence is wider than the stand... Pop off the fence when you're moving it. (Might get banged up.) 

Just one way. Hope that gives you some ideas.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

An option I prefer is to use a vacuum port in place of a dust bag. Less clean up and healthier lungs makes good sense to me. You can purchase one of the square dust ports for a few dollars from most woodworking suppliers. Here is a before and after shot of one I mounted to my HF jointer.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bill from Indy said:


> Damn. Thanks for the info. ANy ideas on alternative carts? Need something sturdy, with large wheels to go up steps and across ground, that will take variety of brands.


I looked at a picture of that thing. 2500 Rousseau Mobile Max - Mike's Tools Something that simple I wouldn't even dream of buying one, I'd just make my own version. Only real cost would be wheels, and not even that if you have an old lawnmower or something you don't need. I'd make it out of whatever I had handy, wood or metal, wouldn't matter. You could even put it on four wheels, if you have someone how to lock the wheels. Or, just make a low four wheel cart, load your saw on it, unload the saw where you're going to use it. That'd be even better, as you could use the cart for other jobs also.


----------



## krablins (Sep 23, 2011)

I can say that I personally use the Bosch TS200 Gravity Stand on a daily basis on every kind of job site imaginable. I have never had a problem going across any terrain I've come across and it is simple, with a saw attached to load and unload out of the back of a pickup truck by yourself. I would suggest going to a local Bosch dealer to check this stand out. I've had the Rigid before and bought the Bosch saw with this stand and I personally haven't seen 
one yet that I would even consider trading mine for.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Aug 2, 2012)

Update.

Reply received from Rousseau sales email:



> We no longer make the Model 2500 MobileMax. And yes, we are in the process of updating our website. Thanks for your interest in Rousseau products.


FYI


----------



## wilfor03 (Jan 1, 2015)

*need picture of rigid ac 9930 work-n-haul work stand*



MAFoElffen said:


> Did you mention what brand and model of saw you have?
> 
> I use a Rigid "Work N Haul It". Very sturdy and rubust. I've used it on jobsites for years. I use a piece of 3/4" on the bottom of my saw and bolt it to the stand (I use in other applications.)
> 
> Very happy with that stand.


Hey Mike.......very new member here (just today). I saw your post about that Rigid work-n-haul stand and was wondering if you still have it? I'm going to try and build one myself with 1" square steel. I can't figure out how the platforms locking mechanism works and was wondering if I beg enough, could I get you to snap a picture of the bottom of the table platform and post it? Please-please (LOL).....when I get enough posts here on the forum, I will post my progress on the build. That way, maybe others will be encouraged to construct their own machinery, eh? Anyhow, thank you for your patience and, "Happy New Year".

Bill :help:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

wilfor03 said:


> when I get enough posts here on the forum, I will post my progress on the build.
> Bill :help:


if the pictures are on your computer's hard drive you can post them...
and A Happy New year to you Bill


----------

